# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Adiós

## perdiguera

Al cabo de nueve meses, y no sé cuántos mensajes, de estar con vosotros me voy.
Le pido a los moderadores y/o al Administrador, por favor, que eliminen mis mensajes y mi presencia en el foro.
No hay motivo concreto y sí una sucesión de disgustos.
No puedo estar en un foro donde el insulto, la verborrea y la falta de educación sean dominantes.
Sabéis que hay hilos dominados por personas que no tienen más que rencor hacia no saben quien, sino que se fijan un pseudo enemigo y van contra él.  
Cuando yo llegué a éste foro, tras múltiples visitas a la página de embalses, lo hice con la esperanza de encontrar un grupo de gente sensata que tuviese verdadera pasión por lo que a mí me gusta, los embalses, la riqueza por ellos generada y las posibilidades de mejora que producen en nuestro entorno.
Mi primer trabajo como ICCP fue la construcción del  canal del post trasvase  que, arrancando en el azud de Ojós acababa, en el embalse del Mayés, año 1.979.
¿Qué mejor cosa que un foro dedicado a eso? 
Aquí he estado muy a gusto hasta hace algún tiempo pero, a pesar de que he dejado pasar tiempo incómodo, pienso que se ha perdido el espíritu primigenio del foro que yo conocí y es por eso que me marcho.
Mis amigos ya saben mi postura desde hace días y han hecho lo posible por mantenerme dentro, pero no puedo más y os diré y les digo a ellos que no puedo esperar a la promesa que les hice y me doy de baja antes de que lleguen las camisetas de la segunda fase.
Luján, no sabéis lo que tenéis en el foro con él, cuando puedas me mandas las camisetas y date desde ahora por agradecido.
Desde luego que veré el foro, pero será desde lejos, como visitante, nunca como perdiguera, por cierto, hermosa isla del Mar Menor, junto al que nací y me siento orgulloso de decirlo.
Gracias a todos desde el Administrador al último incorporado, a mis amigos y a mis menos amigos, a TODOS.
Adiós.
Gavà 19/07/2010 19:34 horas

----------


## FEDE

> Al cabo de nueve meses, y no sé cuántos mensajes, de estar con vosotros me voy.
> Le pido a los moderadores y/o al Administrador, por favor, que eliminen mis mensajes y mi presencia en el foro.
> No hay motivo concreto y sí una sucesión de disgustos.
> No puedo estar en un foro donde el insulto, la verborrea y la falta de educación sean dominantes.
> Sabéis que hay hilos dominados por personas que no tienen más que rencor hacia no saben quien, sino que se fijan un pseudo enemigo y van contra él.  
> Cuando yo llegué a éste foro, tras múltiples visitas a la página de embalses, lo hice con la esperanza de encontrar un grupo de gente sensata que tuviese verdadera pasión por lo que a mí me gusta, los embalses, la riqueza por ellos generada y las posibilidades de mejora que producen en nuestro entorno.
> Mi primer trabajo como ICCP fue la construcción del  canal del post trasvase  que, arrancando en el azud de Ojós acababa, en el embalse del Mayés, año 1.979.
> ¿Qué mejor cosa que un foro dedicado a eso? 
> Aquí he estado muy a gusto hasta hace algún tiempo pero, a pesar de que he dejado pasar tiempo incómodo, pienso que se ha perdido el espíritu primigenio del foro que yo conocí y es por eso que me marcho.
> ...


Hola Perdiguera:

Antes de nada darte las gracias por todo lo que me has enseñado, no voy a insistir en que te quedes, por que como me dijistes en MP eres hombre de palabra, al que siempre admiraré, solo espero que algún dia nos podamos conocer y tomar un cafe o lo que se encarte y poder charlar un rato contigo.

Aunque me dejas un poco triste, nunca te olvidare, un saludo y un abrazo amigo.

----------


## ben-amar

Creo que ya lo ha dicho todo Fede, gracias, he aprendido contigo mucho de lo poco que se ahora.
Mantengo mi palabra, como tú y por eso no te vuelvo a pedir que lo reconsideres, y si vienes por Puente Genil, ya sabes donde tienes un amigo.
Seria un placer conocerte y tomar un cafe contigo mientras hablamos.
Un abrazo, hasta siempre

----------


## Luján

> Al cabo de nueve meses, y no sé cuántos mensajes, de estar con vosotros me voy.
> Le pido a los moderadores y/o al Administrador, por favor, que eliminen mis mensajes y mi presencia en el foro.
> No hay motivo concreto y sí una sucesión de disgustos.
> No puedo estar en un foro donde el insulto, la verborrea y la falta de educación sean dominantes.
> Sabéis que hay hilos dominados por personas que no tienen más que rencor hacia no saben quien, sino que se fijan un pseudo enemigo y van contra él.  
> Cuando yo llegué a éste foro, tras múltiples visitas a la página de embalses, lo hice con la esperanza de encontrar un grupo de gente sensata que tuviese verdadera pasión por lo que a mí me gusta, los embalses, la riqueza por ellos generada y las posibilidades de mejora que producen en nuestro entorno.
> Mi primer trabajo como ICCP fue la construcción del  canal del post trasvase  que, arrancando en el azud de Ojós acababa, en el embalse del Mayés, año 1.979.
> ¿Qué mejor cosa que un foro dedicado a eso? 
> Aquí he estado muy a gusto hasta hace algún tiempo pero, a pesar de que he dejado pasar tiempo incómodo, pienso que se ha perdido el espíritu primigenio del foro que yo conocí y es por eso que me marcho.
> ...


Siempre es una mala noticia que se despida un amigo.

Es un pena que se vaya alguien como tú, que siempre has hablado con cordura y entendimiento.

Y más pena aún es que te vayas por el motivo que esgrimes.

Cierto es que hay miembros que se exaltan y mucho cuando se habla de cierto tema, y hasta es posible que desde el grupo de moderadores nos hayamos relajado con los miembros desde que se cerró el foro a la escritura de no registrados. Reconozco la parte de culpa que tengo en ello y me avergüenzo.


Como FEDE, no pienso pedirte que reconsideres tu postura, pero sí que pienso decirte que estás en pleno derecho de volver por aquí, tanto como lector sin registrar como Perdiguera cada vez que quieras. Siempre tendrás la puerta abierta. Y si no, me llamas y te doy la llave.


P.S: En cuanto tenga las camisetas no te preocupes que te las enviaré. Y el agradecido soy yo, por haber confiado en mí.

----------


## juanlo

Como dice Luján, las despedidas siempre son tristes.
Últimamente mis entradas al foro son muy breves y apenas leo algun post. 
No se exactamente las causas por las que dejes el foro, pero es una pena que un forero como tu que siempre has hablado con la máxima educación y el saber estar, nos deje.
Ojala lo reconsideres y no nos dejes pues personas como tú son las que hacen grande este foro.

----------


## sergi1907

Es una pena que nos dejes amigo Perdiguera. Es una decisión que has tomado y que aunque no llego a compartir el motivo por el que lo haces , la respeto totalmente.

Todos hemos aprendido algo de ti durante todo el tiempo en que has estado con nosotros.

Como moderador estoy convencido que algo no hemos hecho bien y que cuando se habla de determinados temas la conversación se calienta pero en ningún caso creo que este sea un foro *donde el insulto, la verborrea y la falta de educación sean dominantes* 

Espero algún día tener el placer de conocerte en persona y si vienes por esta zona ya sabes dónde tienes un amigo.

Un abrazo

----------


## Luján

> [...]
> Espero algún día tener el placer de conocerte en persona y si vienes por esta zona ya sabes dónde tienes un amigo.
> 
> Un abrazo


Al hilo de esto, se me olvidó escribir en el mensaje anterior que si lo deseas, Perdiguera, tienes una (o las que quieras) plazas guardadas en la reunión de miembros (más conocida como KDD) que se celebrará en Las Tablas - Las Lagunas en septiembre.

Faltaría más.

----------


## ARAGORM

> Al cabo de nueve meses, y no sé cuántos mensajes, de estar con vosotros me voy.
> Le pido a los moderadores y/o al Administrador, por favor, que eliminen mis mensajes y mi presencia en el foro.
> No hay motivo concreto y sí una sucesión de disgustos.
> No puedo estar en un foro donde el insulto, la verborrea y la falta de educación sean dominantes.
> Sabéis que hay hilos dominados por personas que no tienen más que rencor hacia no saben quien, sino que se fijan un pseudo enemigo y van contra él.  
> Cuando yo llegué a éste foro, tras múltiples visitas a la página de embalses, lo hice con la esperanza de encontrar un grupo de gente sensata que tuviese verdadera pasión por lo que a mí me gusta, los embalses, la riqueza por ellos generada y las posibilidades de mejora que producen en nuestro entorno.
> Mi primer trabajo como ICCP fue la construcción del  canal del post trasvase  que, arrancando en el azud de Ojós acababa, en el embalse del Mayés, año 1.979.
> ¿Qué mejor cosa que un foro dedicado a eso? 
> Aquí he estado muy a gusto hasta hace algún tiempo pero, a pesar de que he dejado pasar tiempo incómodo, pienso que se ha perdido el espíritu primigenio del foro que yo conocí y es por eso que me marcho.
> ...


Hola perdiguera, me entristece leer este mensaje, :Frown:  ¿no sé exactamente por qué te vas? pero como murciano que soy creo saber el porqué.
Me gustaría que recapacitaras tu decisión y no te fueses por la "gente  tocacojones que hay".
Un abrazo y espero de que cambies de opinión.

----------


## Xuquer

A una decisión tan firme pocas réplicas se le pueden dar  :Frown:   creo que sería inutil el pedirte que te quedes, no lo haré, pero siento en el alma que gente como tu tenga que abandonar un colectivo donde te sentias agusto por culpa de 4 impresentables...tal vez tres, no más eh, que Juanlo tiene razón abunda mas la gente normal que anormal en este foro, afortunadamente.
Si algún día te hace falta lo que sea, por el medio que sea ya sabes donde encontrarme, un abrazo. :Wink:

----------


## jasg555

Bueno, después de reflexionar unos cuantos ratos sobre éste tema, decir en primer lugar que lamento que tomes esa decisión tan radical aunque parece que meditada.
 Y sumarme a los que te piden que no te vayas, que lo reconsideres. Incluso que te tomes un tiempo de relax en cuanto al foro y luego vuelvas con más fuerza.

 Internet es un medio frío, la gente no se vé la cara y a veces lo escrito se toma más a la tremenda de lo que es en realidad porque faltan las reacciones y los gestos de una cara y una entonación de voz. Eso se puede solucionar dialogando personalmente fuera del entorno de los hilos en cuestión, y créeme que las cosas se ven de otra manera.

 Por otra parte, todo tiene un principio y un fin; y todos empezamos una vez y acabaremos nuestra historia aquí y en otros sitios en un momento X. Nadie es imprescindible, tanto el último forero apuntado ayer hasta  el administrador, en un momento dado pueden decir adiós por circunstancias de hartazgo, saturación de foros, una afición nueva o porque cambia su situación personal y no dispone de los ratos que necesita la atención a un foro X. Y seguro que ese momento llegará, cuando lo haga el mío, me despediré de mis amigos con los que mantengo una relación y me iré procurando que se note poco, como ya he hecho en algún lugar, es ley de vida "forera".

 Tus datos aportados como ICCP son muy importantes, a muchos nos ha ayudado a comprender ciertos conceptos, y sería importante seguir contando con ellos. Aunque  éste es un foro de embalses, no creo que deba de estar dirigido exclusivamente a técnicos especialistas en el tema puro de infraestructuras, ya que los embalses y las distintas obras hidraúlicas tienen un impacto ambiental, social y económico, que en España hasta ahora nunca se ha tenido en cuenta. Casi siempre ha primado la obra porque sí, y se ha dado la vuelta a la ley o se la ha obviado en muchas ocasiones, pasándose por el forro los impactos que he mencionado antes.
Siempre nos ha cegado la infraestructura porque se ligaba al progreso. Y el que se oponía era tachado de que no quería que el país progresara. Se le pasaba por encima a pesar de, en muchas ocasiones ser una obra innecesaria o que causaba más daños de los que solucionaba.
Los foros para técnicos suelen estar en los colegios profesionales. Y son muy aburridos.
Te pongo un ejemplo, yo soy licenciado en derecho, que no abogado porque no ejerzo, también tengo una técnica para ciertos aspectos del mundo del seguro, fondos de pensiones y prejubilaciones. Bien, por esa razón en algunas cosas puedo hablar con cierta seguridad y criterio, pero mi opinión siempre será rebatible como es normal en la vida actual y en el país en el que vivimos.

 Luego por otra parte no estoy de acuerdo en algo. Yo sé, todos sabemos, que el conflicto viene por el asunto pro o anti trasvase, aunque nadie lo haya nombrado. En lo que no estoy de acuerdo contigo es en lo que te señala acertadamente Sergi1907:



> Como moderador estoy convencido que algo no hemos hecho bien y que cuando se habla de determinados temas la conversación se calienta pero en ningún caso creo que este sea un foro *donde el insulto, la verborrea y la falta de educación sean dominantes*


Estoy con él en que esa frase no se corresponde con la realidad. En algún momento las conversaciones se han calentado y ellos con buena intención lo han dejado pasar. Luego esos temas se han corregido, excepto por parte de los que comenzaron los insultos que tuvieron que ser baneados por persistir en su acción y por vulnerar reiteradamente las normas.

 Tampoco estoy de acuerdo, y con la mejor de las intenciones las resalto, con las frases:
*...y no te fueses por la "gente tocacojones que hay"...*
*...tenga que abandonar un colectivo donde te sentias agusto por culpa de 4 impresentables...tal vez tres...*

 Creo que están motivadas por lo emotivo de la despedida, y que no se sienten en sentido literal. Y que cuando se pase el primer impacto editarán esas dos palabras tan feas. Estoy seguro de ello.

En definitiva, y resumiendo:
-No te vayas, al menos definitivamente.
-Se puede y debe debatir sobre todo, aunque las opiniones sean contrarias.
-Las palabras feas, como las que he marcado y las que ha habido en los hilos conflictivos estaría bien no volver a verlas.



 Disfruta de tu isla, la cual he visitado muchas veces cuando tenía lancha y es preciosa. Ahora no tengo por falta de tiempo y porque en Madrid es caro y complicado. Pero cuando me retire y disfrute del velerito previsto la volveré a visitar para disfrutar de su naturaleza y de sus aguas cristalinas. Si alguna vez ves un barco por allí con la bandera de España y el escudo del Atleti en el centro, espero que no le mandes un cañonazo.

Piénsalo y cambia tu decisión.

Saludos.

----------


## Xuquer

La verdad jasg 555, voy a hacer como si no te hubiese leido, no tengo ganas de más polémicas y encima no es el hilo ni el momento mas apropiado, aún así, háztelo ver.  :Mad: 

Si necesitas alguna aclaración por privado por favor.

----------


## Salut

Haya paz, por favor...

Y no me parece correcto que ahora cargueis contra jasg555, porque buena parte de lo que dice es bien cierto: ni de coña el foro se ha convertido en un "nido de insultos", como afirma perdiguera, ni el abrir mensajes de despedida con este tipo de afirmaciones es la mejor manera de fomentar la convivencia en el foro.

Lo único que le reprocharía a jasg555 es entrar al trapo innecesariamente, y como mucho la perlita del cañonazo a la barca -que puede interpretarse malamente si no se acompaña de una aclaración tipo _"es coña, jejej"_-.

Por otro lado, entiendo que perdiguera pueda sentirse molesto por algunas generalizaciones innecesarias que aveces se hacen (tipo "los murcianos son unos derrochadores de agua"). Pero son eso: generalizaciones, no insultos. 

Asumo también mi parte de responsabilidad que pudiera haber, como por ejemplo cuando hablábamos del papel de la agricultura intensiva en la desertificación.

Respeto su decisión, porque cada cual es muy libre de participar donde considere oportuno, y cada cual decide en qué ambiente se siente más cómodo... el equilibrio entre el "buenrollismo" y el "debate apasionante" es difícil de encontrar.

Con todo, decir que es de sabios utilizar el botón de "ignorar".



PD: 
Finalmente, decir que la labor de los moderadores me ha parecido en general muy muy correcta. Como mucho, se debería afinar un poco en las generalizaciones innecesarias. 

Creo que más bien deberíamos realizar un pequeño ejercicio de autocontrol, evitando en la medida de lo posible el _"monotema"_ y reduciendo a la mínima expresión las valoraciones políticas/morales (que serán inevitables, pero sí que se pueden reducir) e intentar sustituirlas por descripciones un poco más objetivos... Reducir las críticas destructivas, y aumentar las críticas constructivas.


EDIT:
Y sin duda potenciar en lo posible los hilos donde se comparten cosas más personales, como nuestros huertos  :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Tranquilidad por favor, no nos exaltemos  :Smile: 

Bien, lo primero, lástima tener que leer el mensaje de perdiguera  :Frown: .

En fin, es una decisión que has tomado y como no puede ser menos, la respeto, aunque no la comparto, y por tanto, te pido, que reconsideres esta opción que has tomado tan drástica. Como ha dicho el compañero jasg555, tómate un tiempo de relax en cuanto al foro y más adelante decides  :Wink: .

En el caso de que sea irrevocable tu decisión, decirte que es una pena que un forero como tu nos deje, que siempre has estado con la máxima educación y rigor posible. Ha sido un placer haber podido compartir contigo esas tardes de “ingeniería  :Big Grin: ” (ya sabes a lo que me refiero  :Wink: ), así como también por la cantidad de conocimientos que has aportado al foro, de los cuales todos hemos aprendido un montón, ojalá que algún día podamos verte de nuevo entre nosotros.

Dicho todo esto, ahora me gustaría decir algo, que a mi ver, es así:

Sin ánimo de molestar a nadie y con la intención de que no sucedan de nuevo estas cosas...

En mi humilde opinión, creo que ni de lejos este sea un foro *donde el insulto, la verborrea y la falta de educación sean dominantes*. Que se hayan producido algunos “incidentes” aislados en determinados temas, no se puede generalizar al resto del foro, puesto que él, hay multitud de foreros que no han tenido nada que ver en éste asunto, por lo que no veo bien esa generalización.

Si que es verdad que hay ciertos temas “espinosos” en los que la conversación se calienta bastante y se entra en una dinámica muy negativa, pero todo ello no sucedería si, no existieran los cuatro señores de turno que tienen el control absoluto de todo, manejando todo a su antojo, sin importarles las consecuencias que puedan dejar a los demás, y las acciones de estos señores hacen mucho daño a mucha gente, y eso puede dar lugar a que se genere esa dinámica tan negativa y dañina para todos.

Ojo, no estoy justificando los comentarios “subidos” de tono, ni mucho menos, de hecho, estoy totalmente en contra de eso. Cada uno es libre de defender su postura sin tener que entrar en esa dinámica que sólo conduce a lo que todos sabemos.

Pero tampoco me han gustado las expresiones de “gente tocaco**nes” y de “4 impresentables...tal vez tres”. Espero, que esas frases hayan sido producto de la situación y que no tengan sentido literal, ya que, de ser lo segundo, se entra de lleno a la frase resaltada en negrita más arriba




> PD: 
> Finalmente, decir que la labor de los moderadores me ha parecido en general muy muy correcta. Como mucho, se debería afinar un poco en las generalizaciones innecesarias. 
> 
> Creo que más bien deberíamos realizar un pequeño ejercicio de autocontrol, evitando en la medida de lo posible el _"monotema"_ y reduciendo a la mínima expresión las valoraciones políticas/morales (que serán inevitables, pero sí que se pueden reducir) e intentar sustituirlas por descripciones un poco más objetivos... Reducir las críticas destructivas, y aumentar las críticas constructivas.


Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Salut, a ver que les parece a los demás  :Smile: 

En fin, una lástima que un compañero se nos marche por este motivo. A ver, si entre todos, hemos aprendido algo de todo ésto, y hacemos que situaciones como ésta no se vuelvan a repetir.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile:

----------


## Panete

Me voy 3 dias de vacaciones y vais y os pegais.... Madre mia!!!

Si queréis foros polémicos os paso unos cuantos de política, fútbol, etc. Este foro es una "balsa" de agua :-)

----------


## santy

Acabo de conectarme (por fin), y me encuentro con una triste noticia, al menos para mí, de que el compañero Perdiguera nos deja, y creo apreciar que es una decisión meditada, así que solamente puedo decirte, que cuando quieras, aquí estaré esperando tus comentarios, y que si pasas por Albacete, no dudes en ponerte en contacto conmigo, y hablaremos un rato, ya que aunque no estabas entre mis "amigos", yo si te considero como tal. Gracias por haber participado en este foro, y habernos enseñado tanto.
Un cordial saludo y un abrazo.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola a todos:
Ya sé que la vida es un río que no puede volver atrás.
Ya sé que cuando uno hace lo que cree que debe con "rauxa" (algunos sabrán que es, creo que es intraducible, lo más parecido en castellano es  genio, no de sabiduría sino de carácter) pasa que casi siempre se equivoca.
Y yo no iba a ser menos ya que soy uno de ellos.
Yendo, pues, en busca del seny (otra palabra tomada prestada del catalán, en valenciano trellat, que viene a ser algo así como razonamiento, madurez mental, en castellano) me veo impelido a pedir perdón y permiso.
Y es que cuando se ofende, y eso es lo que yo hice cuando escribí el primer mensaje de éste hilo, aunque sólo fuera a uno sólo de los miembros, se debe pedir perdón a los ofendidos, todos vosotros, y es lo que con éste mensaje intento conseguir.
Y además de pedir perdón, pedir permiso para seguir escribiendo mensajes, subiendo fotos y aplicar el seny y no la rauxa cuando haya que debatir.
Y gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda.

----------


## Salut

Re-bienvenido! Nos alegramos mucho de tu regreso ^_^

----------


## jasg555

^^^^^

Igualmente me alegro. :Smile:

----------


## nando

Pues claro hombre, en la vida como en este foro siempre hay altibajos j...r

 queda usted readmitido  :Smile: 

espero impaciente sus comentarios.

----------


## Luján

No seré yo el que te impida entrar de nuevo aquí, Perdiguera.

Como bien sabes, desde un principio te dije que siempre tendrías la puerta abierta y que esperaba el momento en que la volvieras a atravesar.

Así pues, sé nuevamente bienvenido a esta tu casa.

Tampoco soy yo el que ha de darte perdón, pues en ningún momento me he visto ofendido o molestado por ninguno de tus comentarios. Es más, creo que es menester aplicar aquí unas palabras "evangélicas":

Quien esté libre de pecado que tire la primera piedra.

Todos sabemos que aquí nadie está libre de pecado, así que creo que no hay nada más que hablar.

Si los demás moderadores están conforme, creo que con tu mensaje de vuelta este hilo ya ha cumplido su ciclo y debe ser cerrado, sin menospreciar a aquellos que aún no han leído estos nuevos mensajes y quieran saludarte.

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola a todos:
> Ya sé que la vida es un río que no puede volver atrás.
> Ya sé que cuando uno hace lo que cree que debe con "rauxa" (algunos sabrán que es, creo que es intraducible, lo más parecido en castellano es  genio, no de sabiduría sino de carácter) pasa que casi siempre se equivoca.
> Y yo no iba a ser menos ya que soy uno de ellos.
> Yendo, pues, en busca del seny (otra palabra tomada prestada del catalán, en valenciano trellat, que viene a ser algo así como razonamiento, madurez mental, en castellano) me veo impelido a pedir perdón y permiso.
> Y es que cuando se ofende, y eso es lo que yo hice cuando escribí el primer mensaje de éste hilo, aunque sólo fuera a uno sólo de los miembros, se debe pedir perdón a los ofendidos, todos vosotros, y es lo que con éste mensaje intento conseguir.
> Y además de pedir perdón, pedir permiso para seguir escribiendo mensajes, subiendo fotos y aplicar el seny y no la rauxa cuando haya que debatir.
> Y gracias por adelantado por vuestra ayuda.



Querido amigo no hay nada que perdonar.

La mejor noticia que nos podías dar es la vuelta de forma activa al foro.
Todos, absolutamente todos, nos equivocamos alguna vez, o escribimos un mensaje fuera de tono, es humano, lo importante es saber rectificar.

Espero encontrarte pronto en alguna de mis escapadas y poder tener el placer de conocerte personalmente.

Por mí como dice Luján se puede dar por cerrado el hilo.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Hola a todos. Hola Perdiguera.

Leyendo la frase con la que has dado inicio tu post  _Ya sé que la vida es un río que no puede volver atrás._ he recordado con nostalgia que un antiguo compañero de "trabajo" siempre tenía en su boca su "particular" forma de entender la misma... y cuando en cualquier votación nos salía por los cerros de Ubeda rompiéndonos los esquemas y fastidiándonos la resolución del asunto siempre nos decía: *"como yo no soy río, me vuelvo pá atrás..."*

Me alegra enormemente el haber podido leer esta tarde tu post, no porque me hayas roto ningún esquema, ni mucho menos por haberme fastidiado nada, por supuesto... Pero se echa en falta en demasiadas ocasiones que alguien reconozca en público un ataque de "rauxa", lo normal es aquello de "mantenello y no enmendallo".

Una agradable sorpresa volver a leerte y atender a tus apreciadas lecciones técnicas, de las que, ya sabes, soy un ferviente seguidor. Este hilo, debe ser borrado en mi opinión, ya lo sabeis colegas moderadores.

Un saludo
Antonio

----------


## perdiguera

> Sergi: Por mí como dice Luján se puede dar por cerrado el hilo.
> A. Callejas: Este hilo, debe ser borrado en mi opinión, ya lo sabeis colegas moderadores


Antes de hacerlo por favor dejadme que os dé las *gracias* por vuestra acogida, a los que habéis podido contestar en tiempo y a los que quizá no han podido entrar en el foro entre éste mensaje mío y el anterior.

Y a los moderadores gracias por haberlo mantenido abierto hasta ahora y al administrador por su santa paciencia con gente como yo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola Perdiguera  :Smile: 

Visto el hilo y leído, primero de nada quiero darte las gracias por volver, como dice una sevillanas de mi tierra "algo se muere en el alma cuando un amigo se va" sevillanas del "Adiós".

Despues decir, como han dicho algunos, creo que todos en cualquier momento nos podemos equivocar y de sabios es saber rectificar.

Gracias de nuevo, por alegrarme la tarde y los dias venideros.

Un abrazo amigo  :Smile:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hola Perdiguera, me alegro un montón de tu regreso, gracias por volver  :Wink: 

*Bienvenido de nuevo*  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Antes de hacerlo por favor dejadme que os dé las *gracias* por vuestra acogida, a los que habéis podido contestar en tiempo y a los que quizá no han podido entrar en el foro entre éste mensaje mío y el anterior.
> 
> Y a los moderadores gracias por haberlo mantenido abierto hasta ahora y al administrador por su santa paciencia con gente como yo.


Creo que ya es hora de dar por finalizada esta conversación.

Como decía Kevin Costner en "El guardaespaldas": No quiero volver a hablar de este tema.

Tema cerrado.

----------

